# How different is saltwater Ich treatment from Freshwater treatments?



## GhostieGooster (Jan 29, 2017)

So my mom accidentally got me Ich-X for saltwater by Hikari, so I was wondering if I could still use it or if I have to go and get treatment specifically for freshwater?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

After checking the ingredients list of the sw vs fw formulas, it would seem as though the sw will work for fw. However, the fw formula says it's for both, but I didn't see that on the SW. 

To be honest all you need is a heater to cure ich. 86 for 2 weeks. That's it. No risk of losing bacteria, no risk of staining the silicon or decor blue. I've subjected hundreds of fish, dozens of species to this treatment and have not found any that couldn't handle the heat.


----------



## GhostieGooster (Jan 29, 2017)

jaysee said:


> After checking the ingredients list of the sw vs fw formulas, it would seem as though the sw will work for fw. However, the fw formula says it's for both, but I didn't see that on the SW.
> 
> To be honest all you need is a heater to cure ich. 86 for 2 weeks. That's it. No risk of losing bacteria, no risk of staining the silicon or decor blue. I've subjected hundreds of fish, dozens of species to this treatment and have not found any that couldn't handle the heat.


Thank you, I'll keep that in mind, sadly, the little fish didn't make it so it ended up not mattering in the end. But I will keep heat treatment in mind for next time. Thank you!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe in automatically treating new fish with heat while they are in quarantine. Haven't had an outbreak since.


----------

